# M3 backup camera field of view



## kpedraja (Oct 16, 2018)

This sounds like an odd question, but does everyone see their bumper when using the backup camera? I don't recall noticing it for the first 9 months I owned the car but now that I've seen it I can't unsee it. It's it always like this? I'm wondering if maybe the camera was dislodged somehow...


----------



## jdcollins5 (Oct 31, 2018)

The bumper has always been there.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Sameish on mine - I always compare the fov to the upper bit of the trunk 'handle' ledge visible in the top corners, those are definitely the same.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Note that Tesla has changed how the rear view camera has appeared on the screen several times in the past. Most recently, they've corrected the color to more closely match reality. But they have also adjusted the field of view. But yes, I think we've been seeing the bumper for a while now.

Tesla improves Model 3 backup camera image quality through software update


----------

